# Marines to carry Glocks



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Figured it might be worthy of a discussion

Glock pistols approved for special operations Marines


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

No problems here.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The official issue Marine Special Operations sidearm is still the Colt M45A1.
The 1911 Colt has been in service for over 100 years, and remains the best combat pistol ever designed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I just like looking at this;


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I do love the 1911. I also hope that our service men, should they choose it still have the option to carry the old war horse. If I had my choice in combat I think I would go with the H&K USP .45 full size first, Glock 21 second and Wilson CQB 1911 third. Purely based on ammo capacity. I place them all on level footing where reliability goes in a combat situation where I would be required to shoot ball ammunition by the Geneva Conventions. The 1911 gets a huge edge over the others on feel and looks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Good for them!
No tools needed for disassembly and cleaning, no "break in" period, no recalibration/tuning, doesn't mind a little sand, goes bang every time.
Sounds good for the sandbox, since we'll be spending the next 2 decades over there at least. :roll:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Game playing .Glock like offering them cheap or free. Noting special about a glock. They are a good weapon not a great one


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

SF guys use pretty much whatever they want. I am sure they don't even care that the powers that be have decided one more hand gun is "approved"


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Game playing .Glock like offering them cheap or free. Noting special about a glock. They are a good weapon not a great one


I have absolutely LOVED the Glocks I have owned and would have to respectfully disagree with you. But to each his own right? :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> SF guys use pretty much whatever they want. I am sure they don't even care that the powers that be have decided one more hand gun is "approved"


You are correct. If fact some of the MARSOC guys are already carrying stock Glocks. They say the Glock just works and they don't worry about it.
They are not happy with those new Colt 1911's and just leave them in the rack. They do use some 1911's, but it is the 1911's they have built themselves.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

It may have been just the Glock my friend had but his always jammed or stove piped so I never wanted one.. They also felt way too fat (and I have big ol man hands) I am a 1911 fan but I did have a XD45 that was the absolute best shooting handgun I have ever fired (the LEO I purchased it from had some custom work done to it) unfortunately I sold it... It was a double stack magazine but felt way better than the Glocks did.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I just like looking at this;


Damn, that's some nice porn right there...


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Makes good sense to me.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Very nice! A 1911 is way down on my want list. I feel there are much better options for a combat pistol. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

That's a shame, that Fugly gun is going to make those dress blues a lot less impressive.
Go Sig or go home.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> It may have been just the Glock my friend had but his always jammed or stove piped so I never wanted one.. They also felt way too fat (and I have big ol man hands) I am a 1911 fan but I did have a XD45 that was the absolute best shooting handgun I have ever fired (the LEO I purchased it from had some custom work done to it) unfortunately I sold it... It was a double stack magazine but felt way better than the Glocks did.


I have Glocks in 9mm, .40 and .45. I have never had a failure with any of them. I do have a .22 conversion kit that is picky about ammo, but that is the kit, not Glock.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> That's a shame, that Fugly gun is going to make those dress blues a lot less impressive.
> Go Sig or go home.


I just picked this up yesterday!






Got my first 1911 last month so I needed this to keep it company!

I have some Glocks and they do go bang everytime but I find there is really nothing exciting about them
other than they do seem to work well.


----------

